# Wait for my last 2 girls to kid!



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok had 3 girls kid about a month ago and now I am getting anxious for my other 2 to kid. Here they are, what do you think??
1st girl is Liberty, she is a purebred nubian and this will be her 2nd kiddding(1st time since I've had her). She is due in about 2 weeks but don't know exact date.

2nd girl is Scamper, she is half nubian -half lamancha and she is a first freshener and is just over a year old. She should be due in about a month or so. Hoping she won't have any trouble since she is smaller and young.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Good luck! Both look like they have some time yet but every day they are getting closer!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here is Liberty and she has been very uncomfortable the past few days. Her bag is getting fuller but not as full as it should be. She had also been eating like crazy and very grouchy to everyone!! Lol so taking bets on when everyone things she will kid and how many babies she has in there??














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know when, but I'm thinking triplets for her! She's big


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I know her mom has had atleast 2 sets of quads before!! I forgot to mention, I think her due date is his Wednesday the 19th, but I don't think she will last til then!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I changed my mind now, she's definitely having quads lol. And your white doe is so cute, I love her!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Scampers is a doll!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Triplets for the Nubian.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I have no idea... heck I thought mine wasn't due for 2 months still and then she went and delivered today on me. I'm no help! But they sure are cute!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

My boer doe ff looks just like that and was due yesterday, she is huge. She cooing up and down following me around im going nuts.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes we all love Scamper too! She is our only half breed and not registered like all our other Nubians are. But she is so sweet and cute!! Can't wait to see how her babies look since they will be 3/4 nubian 1/4 lamancha! I will keep everyone posted on Liberty! I hope she goes soon, it gets so exhausting checking on them all night long!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Augh, the night checks.


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Im so giving up on mine lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

angleridgefarm said:


> Im so giving up on mine lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

lameacres said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Haha yes the last week of waiting and not knowing has got to be the worst longest time ever!! Lol as of this morning she is still the same! I will go get a pic of her udders when I am done milking!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Angleridgefarm do you any pics of the doe you are waiting on?? I would love to see how big she is!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope she kids soon, poor girl. Can't be comfortable carrying that load around  My doe Rosie is huge already, and only 4 months along this Wednesday.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here are a few pics I just got of her udder and backside! She is getting alittle bit fuller but still doesn't seem very bagged up to me! What does everyone think??




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is jewel right now cooing a lot and star gazing, gave her a handful of animal cookies she sucked them down..she cooing faster like getting more uncomfortable 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Jewel today

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

lameacres said:


> Ok here are a few pics I just got of her udder and backside! She is getting alittle bit fuller but still doesn't seem very bagged up to me! What does everyone think??
> View attachment 60459
> View attachment 60460
> View attachment 60461
> ...


Personally I think she could fill her udder just a bit more, and I don't see any goo yet. Have you felt her ligaments?


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

@ Angleridgefarms, Jewel is a pretty girl and she does look very big! Can't wait to see when she kids for you and what she has!

And no goo yet and I have been feeling Liberty's ligaments but they definitely aren't gone yet! So the wait continues for who knows how long!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Im still waiting, now the winds.are gusts of 25 miles an hr until 8 tonight and slows down but tomorrow is gusts of 30-35...and of course she will choose bad weather..

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I think, just maybe.... Jewel has been exposed to a buck.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I think we are in the early stages of labor!! Let's see how Liberty does and what she has!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok so far 2 tiny boys born without a problem! I know there is more in there so we will see how it finishes up!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't believe it but Liberty had Quads!! She did great and delivered them all without any issues! The first 3 were boys and finally the 4th was a girl!! All are tiny but doing well!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Cuties! Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww, cute kids  Congrats on quads! And a healthy momma and babies.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok now that Liberty had her babies. Scamper is the only one left to kid! She should be about 2 weeks away and she is getting bigger by the day! She lost her mucus plug over a week ago I believe and her udder is getting bigger! Now taking bets on how many babies she will have! Honestly twin sound nice and easy for me right now after the quads being born yesterday! Lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats! Hope scamper is easy too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Scamper our lamancha/nubian cross had her babies yesterday evening! She did great! Had a girl and a boy, they were big kids considering she is pretty small. The boy weighed 9.5lbs and the girl was 8.15lbs. They were bred with our nubian buck so they are 3/4 nubian 1/4 lamancha, but they look just like mom with their funny little ears! All are doing great!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats! Hey, you were right about her having twins


----------

